# Private Messages



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Chris,
I seem to have trouble with PMs since this morning. I am not allowed to have PMs anymore? I was sent one, i read it and i was going to reply but i noticed that i couldnt reply! Yall dont like me anymore LOL 


Andrea


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Your private messages ie mailbox might be full, and you may need to delete some of the older ones.

draconis


----------

